# IE7 - Schuss nach Hinten

## hoschi

Das MS etwas laenger mit dem Bugfix wartet als nicht nur bis zum naechsten stabilen Release hat sich heute mal wieder gezeigt: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/79719

Ah, IE7 ist sicherer, ja?

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Hehe, ich weiß ja nicht, was die Leute alle an Win finden.

Zeitnaher und sicherer Betrieb/Bugfixes können es wohl nicht sein...

Wahrscheinlich dachten die in Redmond, dass sich der Fehler von 6.0 nicht auf 7.0 überträgt  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## return13

Ich glaube ja, das extra Programmierer dafür eingestellt werden damit der Code bei MS Fehler enthält.... Sonst würde sich die nächste Version ja vielleicht nicht mehr verkaufen, wenn die letzte perfekt wäre...  :Wink: 

----------

## hoschi

Ich bin ja auch gegen das ungeordnete und schnelle Fixen von Bugs, lieber sammeln und dann einmal die Arbeit mit einem Patch erledigen. Beim naechsten mal kann man die neuen Erfahrungen umsetzen, dann mit "deutscher" Gruendlichkeit um es mal so zu beschreiben. Gutes Beispiel ist der Vanilla-Kernel, hier scheint sich das ganze tatsaechlich zu beruhigen, dass war ja nicht mehr zu ertragen, alle drei Tage einen Patch  :Evil or Very Mad:   Seit 2.6.18 kann man den Kernel wohl wieder als stabil bezeichnen, ein Bugfix-Release bis jetzt  :Smile: 

Andererseits: Das ganze ein halbes Jahr ruhen zu lassen, zwischendrin X>10 Patches einzeln rausbringen und dann selbst bei einem Major-Release nichts zu unternehmen   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *return13 wrote:*   

> Ich glaube ja, das extra Programmierer dafür eingestellt werden damit der Code bei MS Fehler enthält.... Sonst würde sich die nächste Version ja vielleicht nicht mehr verkaufen, wenn die letzte perfekt wäre... 

 

Hmm ich glaub nicht, dass das jemals perfekt werden kann.

Dafür haben die zuwenige Entwickler, ist halt doch alles Closed Source...

Tobi

----------

## deejay

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *return13 wrote:*   Ich glaube ja, das extra Programmierer dafür eingestellt werden damit der Code bei MS Fehler enthält.... Sonst würde sich die nächste Version ja vielleicht nicht mehr verkaufen, wenn die letzte perfekt wäre...  
> 
> Hmm ich glaub nicht, dass das jemals perfekt werden kann.
> 
> Dafür haben die zuwenige Entwickler, ist halt doch alles Closed Source...
> ...

 

Aber sie wollen ja laut heise wieder mehr in die Explorerentwicklung investieren. Mal sehen, wie sich das Entwickelt, aber ich war eh noch nie ein Freund vom IE, auch zu Windowszeiten habe ich immer den Firefox benutzt.

Gruß

deejay

----------

## Klaus Meier

Microsoft zwingt die Leute zur Zeit doch geradezu, auf Linux umzusteigen. Den IE7 gibt es nur mit WGA-Prüfung, die meinen Rechner ausspäht, Vista schaltet sich ab, wenn man keinen Onlinezugang hat. Angenommen die Telekom oder Arcor stellen mir mein Internet ab, weil ich nicht bezahlt habe oder wegen eines Problems. Nach drei Wochen oder drei Monaten (weiß nicht mehr genau), habe ich nur noch eine eingeschränkte Version. Der neue Flug Simulator läßt sich ja auch nur noch mit Internetzugang spielen. Und ich prophezeie mal, daß die Freischaltserver bald das Ziel von Hackangriffen sein werden, oder wie vor kurzen, einfach selber ne Klatsche machen. Dann steht auf deinem Rechner: Dein Windows ist illegal und tot bist du.

Alle Rechner stehen still, wenn man das in Redmond will.

----------

## deejay

Allein schon deswegen nutze ich Windows nur noch in sehr seltenen Fällen.

Mir ist letztens mein Gentoo System abgeraucht. Da musste ich erstmal zwangsweise

Windows nutzen. Zum Glück war der Fehler schnell behoben und ich konnte zurück

in meine gewohnte Arbeitsumgebung  :Smile: 

Zum Thema IE7. Der soll sich ja jetzt Webstandardmäßig angepasst haben, davon konnte ich

bei einem ersten Test leider nichts sehen... Naja, vielleicht kommt das ja noch. Da hinkt er leider anderen Webbrowsern wie, Firefox, Opera, usw. um längen hinterher. Und der IE wird ja von der Mehrheit genutzt, so sagt es zumindest die Statistik. Naja, warten wir mal den IE8 ab, vielleicht wird es dort ja besser  :Smile:  hehe...

----------

## xraver

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Microsoft zwingt die Leute zur Zeit doch geradezu, auf Linux umzusteigen. 
> 
> 

 

Ja, sehe ich auch so. M$ drückt uns schön die Dau´s aufs Auge. Die Leute die Ahnung haben benutzen eh ne gecrackte Version (und die wird auch kommen) oder sind eh schon mit Linux und co vertraut.

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nach drei Wochen oder drei Monaten (weiß nicht mehr genau), habe ich nur noch eine eingeschränkte Version.
> 
> 

 

Irgentwo in nem Spielemagazin hab ich gelesen das alle 2-3 Tage die Aktivierung überprüft wird. 

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Alle Rechner stehen still, wenn man das in Redmond will.

 

Wenn das so wäre, wären wir selber schuld!

Aber ansonsten find ich´s ein wenig geil, das der IE7 rauskommt und fast zeitgleich eine neue Lücke.

Schein als hätte jemand gewartet bis der IE veröffentlicht wird.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Aber ansonsten find ich´s ein wenig geil, das der IE7 rauskommt und fast zeitgleich eine neue Lücke.
> 
> Schein als hätte jemand gewartet bis der IE veröffentlicht wird.

 Ja, ist so. Wird inzwischen bewußt gemacht. Wenn man ein Exploit hat, dann wartet man bis 5 Minuten nach Patchday und weiß dann, man kann das Teil 4 Wochen lang nutzen.

----------

## firefly

dieser exploit ist sogar im IE6 vorhanden, also so neu ist dieser auch wieder net

----------

## slick

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Microsoft zwingt die Leute zur Zeit doch geradezu, auf Linux umzusteigen. Den IE7 gibt es nur mit WGA-Prüfung, die meinen Rechner ausspäht, Vista schaltet sich ab, wenn man keinen Onlinezugang hat.

 

Das ist doch den Leuten egal... wenn ich an so typische Windowsanwender denke die ihr Windows auf dem Rechner/Laptop schon beim Kauf drauf hatten die freuen sich doch wie die kleinen Kinder... "Endlich schöner und bunter. Und außerdem viel sicherer und besser, weil neuer."

Mal ganz ehrlich, für die (inzwischen) typische "Windows-Zielgruppe" ist das genau das Ding... denn die interessieren sich nicht für das ganze WGA, ABC und BSE... und die Leute die Plan haben wissen was sie tun wenn sie Windows benutzen (müssen).

Und genau diese Leute (also erstgenannte) wissen gar nicht das es was anderes wie Windows gibt. Ich kenne leider immernoch genügend Leute wenn man denen schonend beibringt "Ich habe gar kein Windows" fragen die als erstes "Was denn dann? Gibts da noch was?"

----------

## b3cks

 *firefly wrote:*   

> dieser exploit ist sogar im IE6 vorhanden, also so neu ist dieser auch wieder net

 

Und das wird auch zukünftig so bleiben, schließlich hat sich an der Basis nichts geändert.

Es wird nur versucht mittels neuer "Schutzmechanismen" solchen Dingen aus dem Weg zu gehen...

Und das der IE nach Hause telefoniert ist nun auch offiziell - alles aus Sicherheitsgründen natürlich!

----------

## xraver

Viele Leute die ich so kenne sind Zocker. Das heisst, sie bauen regelmässig neue HW in ihre Kisten ein und haben hier und da auch mal in den "dunklen-softwarepool" gegriffen. Mit solchen spielchen wird dann schluss sein. Bei einem HW-Update ist ein neues Windows fällig und ein Orginal ist sowieso nicht vorhanden.

Sowieso wird´s für die Zockeremeinde etwas härter. Und mit DX10 wird Vista plicht.

Hoffentlich wirds dann eine Menge stress geben, so das die Spieleindustrie sich nach alternavien umschaut.

----------

## firefly

Wegen DX10 und nur Vista hat MS anscheinent schon etwas kritik einstecken müssen. Ich habe gehört, das es DX9L geben soll, welches eine abgespeckte version von DX10 für WinXP und eventuell Win2k sein soll.

----------

## b3cks

<modspiel> Es geht hier um den IE, nicht um Vista! Also zurück zum Thema, bitte.

Oder man benennt den Thread in "Die Machenschaften von M$ und deren Zukunft" um. </modspiel>

----------

## return13

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich kenne leider immernoch genügend Leute wenn man denen schonend beibringt "Ich habe gar kein Windows" fragen die als erstes "Was denn dann? Gibts da noch was?"
> 
> 

 

kann ich mit bedauern leider nur bestätigen... - aber die Schuld liegt ja nicht an ihnen - die meistenen von denen sehen den PC nunmal nur als ein reines Nutzwerkzeug - die Schuld gebe ich viel mehr den Linux Distros und ihren Marketing strategien... Wieso ist schließlich das erste was ein Kunde kennenlernt Windows? Allein wenn ich doch schon sehe, wo überall linux zum Einsatz kommt, die Leute es verweden - aber überhaupt keine Ahnung haben das da Linux drauf läuft... Sei es ne D-Box, viele Router, die meisten Webseiten, diese tollen neuen Mutimedia Teile die viele jetzt im Wohnzimmer haben, etc., etc. 

DA WO LINUX DRIN IST, SOLLTE AUCH LINUX DRAUF STEHEN.

 *xraver wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sowieso wirds für die Zockeremeinde etwas härter.

 

Wäre mal schön wenn die Spielindustrie sich umorientiert, schließlich ist das noch die etwas unterbetzte Softwareabteilung im Linuxbereich... Ich versteh ehrlich gesagt auch garnicht wieso die nicht viel mehr mit Linux kooperieren - schließlich hätten die viele Vorteile von Linux... sie könnten sich ihre eigenen Betriebssysteme auf ihre DVDs brennen, so dass das Spiel direkt von DVD gebootet werden kann... würd viele Probleme umgehen, wie z.B. die vielen Leute die schwierigkeiten bei der Installation etc. haben - außerdem wäre das Spiel nicht auf ein bestimmtes Betriebssystem beschränkt (nur WinXP) z.B. wenn mans doch direkt von DVD booten und spielen könnt...  :Wink:  gut, vielleich sind DVD Laufwerke nicht so schnell wie ne Festplatte - aber das ließe sich sicherlich lösen  :Wink: 

----------

## xraver

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> <modspiel> Es geht hier um den IE, nicht um Vista! Also zurück zum Thema, bitte.
> 
> Oder man benennt den Thread in "Die Machenschaften von M$ und deren Zukunft" um. </modspiel>

 

Sorry, aber m$ bietet so viel "böses", so das man leicht abschweifen kann.

Böse Zahnräder eben...klick klack ..und schon ist aber an einer anderen Stelle.

Ansonsten hast du Recht.

----------

## b3cks

 *xraver wrote:*   

>  *b3cks wrote:*   <modspiel> Es geht hier um den IE, nicht um Vista! Also zurück zum Thema, bitte.
> 
> Oder man benennt den Thread in "Die Machenschaften von M$ und deren Zukunft" um. </modspiel> 
> 
> Sorry, aber m$ bietet so viel "böses", so das man leicht abschweifen kann.
> ...

 

Hehe, hast schon recht. Da muss man einfach coolness bewahren und sich daran erfreuen, wie Glücklich man mit seinem Linux-System ist. Einfach mal Egoistisch sein und die anderen ins offene Messer laufen lassen. Nicht alle, aber einige.

@return13: Die Idee mit dem Spiel, was automatisch von CD startet klingt gar nicht mal schlecht. Ich denke mal, dass (frühere) Spielekonsolen teilweise ähnlich laufen. Nur ein Problem hat man damit: Wie regelst du das mit den Speicherständen? Und "dank" Blu-ray und HD-DVD bräuchte man sich auch über Spiele mit großen Datenvolumen keine Sorgen machen (Sofern sich die Masse entsprechende Laufwerke zulegt). Dieses Prinzip würde nicht auf alle Spiele zutreffen, da es für viele Spiele ja AddOns, eigene Downloads und Erweiterungen, etc. gibt. Auch das Fixen von Bugs wäre problematisch, außer man könnte sich die gefixte Version runterladen und selber brennen.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Das MS etwas laenger mit dem Bugfix wartet als nicht nur bis zum naechsten stabilen Release hat sich heute mal wieder gezeigt: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/79719
> 
> Ah, IE7 ist sicherer, ja?
> 
> 

 

wer aufmerksam gelesen hat, weiß, dass der Fehler bei einer Outlook Komponente liegt und nicht direkt im IE6/7   :Wink:  trotzdem finde ich schon krass, dass man gleich nach der veröffentlichung schon Fehler findet, einfach peinlich   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das ist doch den Leuten egal... wenn ich an so typische Windowsanwender denke die ihr Windows auf dem Rechner/Laptop schon beim Kauf drauf hatten die freuen sich doch wie die kleinen Kinder... "Endlich schöner und bunter. Und außerdem viel sicherer und besser, weil neuer."
> 
> Mal ganz ehrlich, für die (inzwischen) typische "Windows-Zielgruppe" ist das genau das Ding... denn die interessieren sich nicht für das ganze WGA, ABC und BSE... und die Leute die Plan haben wissen was sie tun wenn sie Windows benutzen (müssen).

 

ja, in meinem Freundenkreis ist das sehr gut zu beobachten.

 *return13 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wäre mal schön wenn die Spielindustrie sich umorientiert, schließlich ist das noch die etwas unterbetzte Softwareabteilung im Linuxbereich... Ich versteh ehrlich gesagt auch garnicht wieso die nicht viel mehr mit Linux kooperieren

 

ich glaube, es liegt haupsächlich am Know-How und auch daran, dass unter GNU/Linux nun mal nicht so einfach ist, Geld zu machen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> ich glaube, es liegt haupsächlich am Know-How und auch daran, dass unter GNU/Linux nun mal nicht so einfach ist, Geld zu machen.

 Naja, mit dem fehlenden Know Ho? Also Spiele, die auf OpenGL aufsetzen, lassen sich ja relativ leicht umsetzen. Und mit dem Geld? Ich glaube, der Prozentsatz der Linux Anwender, die bereit sind, für ein gutes Spiel Geld auszugeben, ist genauso hoch wie unter Windows. Aber sie lassen sich nicht so leicht verarschen. Und darauf läuft es bei der Windowswelt zur Zeit hinaus.

----------

## ChrisJumper

*Sicherheitslücken beim Releasday des IE bekannt zu geben...

Naja ich würde es sogar gewissen Gruppen zutrauen Fehler "einzuschleusen" die andere dann entdecken könne. Natürlich will ich sowas niemandem Unterstellen. Und wahrscheinlicher ist es das sie es selbst verbockt haben.

Andererseits tauchen immer wieder solche Dinge wie Win-Viren auf Ipods auf... (von einem Windows-Werks-Rechner ;D) - oder McDonalds MP3-Player mit Vieren.. :)

Das macht doch auch niemand mit absicht.

Anderrerseits verstehe ich bis heute nicht warum der Internet-Explorer unbedingt Internetbrowser UND Filebrowsewr und "Konfigurationseditor" in einem sein muss. Dann bleibt es doch garnicht aus das System "leichter angreifbar" zu machen.

Ich kann verstehen das man Windows nutzt. Grade wenn man nicht so viel Zeit hat sich mit dem Computer oder Linux zu beschäftigen und "es einfach Funktionieren soll" (egal wie leichtsinnig dieser Gedanken ist). Aber es ist dann einfach Fatal wenn man unter Windows als permanent-Administrator arbeitet und dazu den IE benutzt um im Web zu surfen.

Wer auf den IE nicht verzichten kann, darf ihn dann gerne in eine "Sandbox" packen und ihn via VM-Player->Linux->Codeweavers->IE ausführen ;D

Edit:

Nochwas zu den Spiele:

Man könnte ganz einfach USB-gamepads erkennen oder auf bestimmten USB-Sticks spieldaten etc.. Speichern.

Ich vermute es wird nicht gemacht weil es zu aufwendig ist, jede mögliche Hard-Software-Combi anzupassen. Und ein anderes Problem sind die Hardwaretreiber. Wenn sich das Betriebssystem darum kümmert braucht man sich keine sorgen drum zu machen. Andernfalls müsste man die auf die Spiele-Cds packen. Und wie wir alle wissen, gibt es nicht viele "Hardwaretreiber" für Linux.

Und wie schaut es mit dem Kopierschutz aus...?

Generell denke ich aber das sich die Konsolen durchsetzen werden. Wenn ich mir so die Xbox360 oder PS3 anschau... WOW. :) Spielen ohne sorgen macht da eigentlich auch viel mehr spass. Nur sowas wie Civilization.. muss einfach an nem PC.

Die PS3 kommt ja jetzt auch mit "Linux" ich bin mal gespannt. Genug zu spielen! Damits nicht off-Topic wird können wir ja bei bedarf einen neuen Thread aufmachen ;D

----------

## return13

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich vermute es wird nicht gemacht weil es zu aufwendig ist, jede mögliche Hard-Software-Combi anzupassen. Und ein anderes Problem sind die Hardwaretreiber.  .... Und wie wir alle wissen, gibt es nicht viele "Hardwaretreiber" für Linux.
> 
> 

 

Naja, wenn die Spieleindustrie auf Linux wechseln wollen würde, müssten die Grafikkartenhersteller nunmal nachziehen - ob sie wollen oder nicht... - schließlich gehts ihnen dann ans Brot...

Edit:

richtig cool wäre es ja, wenn alle OpenGL basierenden Spiele Hersteller einer Vereinigung Beitreten würden um ein auf Ihre Zwecke zugeschnittes OS-Grundlage zu schaffen und unabhängig von MS zu sein.... gut, ich merk schon - es wird an dieser stelle zuviel des guten  :Wink: 

brech die Disskusion an dieser Stelle auch ab... wenn wir weiter rumspinnen wollen können wir ja ein eigenen Thread starten...

----------

## think4urs11

die Diskussion zum pro&contra des grafischen (Gentoo)-Installers nach https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-509515.html abgespalten.

Bitte beim Thema bleiben und das heißt IE7 - Schritt in die richtige Richtung, besser, schlechter, etc.

----------

## Vortex375

Zum Thema Spiele unter Linux:

Ich denke mir, dass sich die meisten Firmen eben nicht den Stress machen wollen zusätzlich noch eine Linux-Version ihrer spiele zu maintainen und dafür support anzubieten. Und das kann wirklich ein ziemlicher Stress werden, man denke nur mal an die hundert verschiedenen Distributionen. Wenn sich das Spiel auf Distribution X installieren lässt beutet dass ja (leider) nicht, dass es mit Sicherheit auch auf Distribution Y einwandfrei funktioniert.

Außerdem haben die Bibliotheken für Spiele unter Linux noch Verbesserungsbedarf, worüber ich mich aber glaube bereits in einem anderen Thread aufgeregt habe.

 *Quote:*   

>  so dass das Spiel direkt von DVD gebootet werden kann... würd viele Probleme umgehen

 

Wirft aber auch einen Haufen neuer Probleme auf, und ich persönlich wäre froh, wenn ich zum Zocken endlich mal _nicht_ meinen Rechner neustarten müsste.  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Alle Rechner stehen still, wenn man das in Redmond will.

 

Dies Vorstellung finde ich auch ziemlich erschreckend. Und leider entspricht es ja auch prinzipiell der Wirklichkeit, auch wenn sich Microsoft so etwas wohl nie erlauben wird. Spätestens nach dem zweiten Patzer dieser Art könnten sie wohl einpacken.

 *Quote:*   

> Anderrerseits verstehe ich bis heute nicht warum der Internet-Explorer unbedingt Internetbrowser UND Filebrowsewr und "Konfigurationseditor" in einem sein muss. Dann bleibt es doch garnicht aus das System "leichter angreifbar" zu machen.

 

*hust* Also da kenn ich unter Linux auch so ein gewisses kde-Programm *hust*

Warum sie hierbei unbedingt Windows nachbauen mussten hab' ich bis heute nicht verstanden.  :Shocked: 

----------

## franzf

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Anderrerseits verstehe ich bis heute nicht warum der Internet-Explorer unbedingt Internetbrowser UND Filebrowsewr und "Konfigurationseditor" in einem sein muss. Dann bleibt es doch garnicht aus das System "leichter angreifbar" zu machen. 
> 
> *hust* Also da kenn ich unter Linux auch so ein gewisses kde-Programm *hust*
> 
> Warum sie hierbei unbedingt Windows nachbauen mussten hab' ich bis heute nicht verstanden. 

 

Im Prinzip haste ja Recht. (Darin dass der Konqueror das auch alles macht  :Wink: ).

ABER:

Der Konqueror ist optionale Software, wohingegen der (I)Explorer immer mit drauf muss! Windows ohne Explorer geht nicht! Somit ist die Aussage, dass das Dingens zu sehr ins System eingegraben ist, einfach falsch!

Und dass der Konqueror das alles kann liegt auch nicht daran dass die Programmierer alles unbedingt in ein Programm packen wollten, sondern an den KParts  :Wink:  Mit denen bietet es sich geradewegs an (natürlich auch mit den KIO-Slaves), dass man so eine zentrale Kontroll/Navigations/...station angeht.

Konqueror kann ja auch noch Videos abspielen, Office-Dokumente anzeigen, Musik abspielen... 

STELLT EUCH VOR DAS WÄR BEI MS GENAUSO!!!

Ich finds praktisch: Dateimanager auf dem einen Tab, Surfen auf nem anderen, dann einfach Drag'n Drop von nem Bild/Datei/... aus dem einen Tab ins andere. Nicht erst meine Fensterle zamm suache.

Und wenn es dir nicht passt:

Nimm als Datei-Manager Dolphin (oder Krusader) und fürs www den Firefox. Spricht ja auch nix dagegen, wird sind ja Linux  :Wink: 

Grüßle

Franz

----------

## mrsteven

Nicht dass ich vorhabe, den Konqueror bei mir runter zu werfen (im Gegenteil, der ist momentan mein Lieblings-Browser), aber rein interessehalber frage ich gerade mal: Ist es möglich durch die Split-Ebuilds (die ich noch nicht verwende) ein KDE ohne Konqueror zu bauen?

----------

## franzf

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Nicht dass ich vorhabe, den Konqueror bei mir runter zu werfen (im Gegenteil, der ist momentan mein Lieblings-Browser), aber rein interessehalber frage ich gerade mal: Ist es möglich durch die Split-Ebuilds (die ich noch nicht verwende) ein KDE ohne Konqueror zu bauen?

 

definitiv: JA!

emerge -C konqueror (oder bei der Installation einfach nicht installieren) und dein KDE rennt immer noch  :Smile: 

----------

## l3u

Ich würde nicht den Konqueror mit dem M$IE gleichsetzen. Auch, wenn ich mir einen "Browser-Konqueror" und einen "Dateimanager-Konqueror" als zwei getrennte Programme wünschen würde ...

----------

## xraver

Konqueror kommt mir eher wie ein "Kontainer"für die ganzen KParts und I/O-slaves vor.

Daher würd ich Konqueror nicht unbedingt mit dem Explorer von m$ betrachten.

konqueror hat mir z.b noch nie den Desktop zerschossen.

----------

## franzf

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Konqueror kommt mir eher wie ein "Kontainer"für die ganzen KParts und I/O-slaves vor.
> 
> Daher würd ich Konqueror nicht unbedingt mit dem Explorer von m$ betrachten.

 

Das ist ja das geniale an KDE. Jedes KDE-App kann sich an der reichen Anzahl an KParts bedienen (und jeder kann eigene schreiben). Somit ist die Bezeichnung für den Konqueror als "Kontainer" sicherlich gerechtfertigt.

Im Prinzip ähneln diese KParts eigentlich Plugins, nur dass diese nicht für einen speziellen Browser oder sonst ein Programm geschrieben wurden, sondern in einen gemeinsamen Pool geworfen werden, wo sich dann jeder bedienen kann.

*SCHWÄRM SCHWÄRM*

 :Very Happy: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Genone

Euch ist doch schon klar dass diese Komponentensystem ala kparts analog auch in Windows existiert, oder wirklich noch nie was von OLE, ActiveX oder DCOM+ gehört? Ist vom Konzept her genau dasselbe (und hat seine Anfänge schon in Win3.1 Zeiten), insofern ist es etwas lächerlich das als Unterscheidungsmerkmal zwischen KDE und Windows heranzuziehen.

(Genau durch dieses Konzept wird der IE ja so böse: die Fehler breiten sich auf Anwendungen (*hust*OjE*hust*) aus die die Komponenten wie Renderengine vom IE benutzen).

----------

## hoschi

Ich wunder mich ja bis heute, warum niemand auf die Idee gekommen ist via "Steam" die ganzen CS-Kiddies fertig zu machen, die Webbasierte motd.txt schreit ja geradezu danach.

----------

## Bithammer

Naja ich persöhnlich würde es doof finden wenn mein PC durch eine bootbare CD zu einer spielekonsole verkommen würde. Letztendlich will ich neben spielen auch im Web Surfen, MP3 hören, film abspielen oder was decodieren etc. 

Das ist ja grade der grosse vorteil von einem Betriebssystem das es die Hardware so verwaltet das man mehrere sachen gleichzeitig damit machen kann. 

Ich würde es aber definitv gut finden wenn die Industrie linux als Spiele plattform entdecken würde - das würde unter umständen die entwicklung beschleunigen was desktop tauglichkeit angeht. Eine teilweiese kommerzialisierte Spiele Distribution wäre vielleicht nicht das verkehrteste als standard zu etablieren. 

Man darf einfach nicht vergessen das Spiele einen sehr hohen produktions aufwand haben und da eine Riesen industrie dahinter steht die Geld verdienen muss und will. 

Ich fänds schon toll wenn es mehr audio produktions programme gäbe für linux - also umsetzungen von Cubase oder Logic. Es gibt schon einen haufen gute tools für linux - unbestritten - vieles im netzwerk bereich macht linux unverzichtbar - im Audio /Video sektor ist halt viel nachzuholen. 

IE7 macht Win auch nicht sympathischer - ich habs noch auf der platte drauf weil es noch zu viele programme gibt die man unter linux nicht nutzen kann.

----------

## b3cks

 *Bithammer wrote:*   

> Naja ich persöhnlich würde es doof finden wenn mein PC durch eine bootbare CD zu einer spielekonsole verkommen würde. Letztendlich will ich neben spielen auch im Web Surfen, MP3 hören, film abspielen oder was decodieren etc. 
> 
> Das ist ja grade der grosse vorteil von einem Betriebssystem das es die Hardware so verwaltet das man mehrere sachen gleichzeitig damit machen kann. 

 

Es ging hier ja lediglich um die Idee Spiele unabhängig vom Betriebssystem zu machen. Wenn du mailen, chatten, surfen willst, bootest du einfach dein System und gut. Wobei man sehen muss, dass Hersteller von Spielekonsolen immer mehr diesen Weg (nur entgegengesetzt) gehen und man mit einer Konsole ja mittlerweile auch chatten, surfen, mailen, DVD gucken usw. kann.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich würde es aber definitv gut finden wenn die Industrie linux als Spiele plattform entdecken würde - das würde unter umständen die entwicklung beschleunigen was desktop tauglichkeit angeht. Eine teilweiese kommerzialisierte Spiele Distribution wäre vielleicht nicht das verkehrteste als standard zu etablieren. 
> 
> Man darf einfach nicht vergessen das Spiele einen sehr hohen produktions aufwand haben und da eine Riesen industrie dahinter steht die Geld verdienen muss und will. 

 

Ich denke das möchte fast jeder. Selbst ich als non-gamer, weil ich dann auch andere Überzeugen könnte Linux einzusetzen. Nur ist der Spielemarkt zu sehr auf M$/Windows eingeschossen und solange M$ in Verbindung mit der Grafikkartenindustrie solche Kombinationen wie DirectX <-> Grafikkarte, die die Features davon nutzt herausbringt, wird sich daran nicht viel ändern. M$ bietet durch DirectX ja ein Framework für Spieleentwickler (und auch andere). Dadurch sparen die Entwickler Zeit, die Firma geld und M$ freut sich, weil es an Windows gebunden ist. Es ist genauso wie mit VB und .NET. Grundsätzlich programmieren kann damit jeder Trottel, auch wenn er von Programmierung an sich keinen schnall hat. Nur Firmen die sich nicht an solche (Windows-)APIs binden, dürften kaum Probleme mit der Porterung haben.

 *Quote:*   

> IE7 macht Win auch nicht sympathischer - ich habs noch auf der platte drauf weil es noch zu viele programme gibt die man unter linux nicht nutzen kann.

 

Naja, ich habe bisher für fast alles Ersatz gefunden, aber es kommt immer auf den Anwender und seine Bedürfnisse drauf an.

PS: We're totally OffTopic!

----------

